# Chrome won't play audio



## ilhiker (May 27, 2007)

When I use the Chrome browser to access videos on Tumblr the video plays, but no audio. The videos load very very slowly and don't buffer correctly and stall after a few seconds. I get the video and audio when the videos are embedded from another source, such as YouTube, Vimeo, etc., but not on the videos that are hosted by Tumblr. The tech people at Tumblr tell me to do things like restart my computer, clear my cache...the same stuff that everyone tells people to do as a first step. I have done ALL that. I even deleted Chrome and installed it again. I have searched for solutions to this and found that this problem has become more and more pervasive with people who use it. The thing is, this problem has started to arise just a month or so ago. Up until then, no problems. I haven't added anything to my computer. Some are suggesting that a registry change can be made but I am hesitant to do that. I can get the audio and video on my iPhone just fine, so I downloaded Safari for my PC and that seems to work better, but not all the time. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## weatherman2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

I just saw your thread here and understand you are using TUMBLR APP for your PC Browser... This is an APP for smaller devices so your resolution screen size? On your PC might be the driving issue of complications, especially if you have a Video Card,,, Try looking for Driver updates for your PC, for your video driver! Do not upload a driver that does not show your similar Monitor Support Device! These are well known issues with smaller apps loaded for Chrome Users when using multiple blue tooth devices,,, I-phones, I-PADS,, Kindle devices,,,,


----------



## ilhiker (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I will check out an update for the video driver, although the issue is with sound, not video. Also, I don't use the Tumblr App on my computer at all. I just use their web site. My iPhone gets the videos and sound perfectly. I used to have no problems with my computer either...but! I downloaded the Safari browser and that seems to play video AND audio better, but I dislike Safari. Thanks again.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Found this on the net -


> Tumblr videos hadn't been working for me in Chrome on my 64-bit Windows 7 machine since the recent update. I doubt I'm the only one who had this problem, so here's the fix I found:
> Enter "Chrome:flags" in the address bar.
> Find an entry that says "Disable hardware-accelerated video decode."
> Click "Enable."
> Your videos should now play just fine.


 - no mention of audio problems specifically but it can't harm to pursue this "fix"


----------



## ilhiker (May 27, 2007)

JiminSA said:


> Found this on the net - - no mention of audio problems specifically but it can't harm to pursue this "fix"


That was the first thing that I tried. It's a bit misleading. I see Disable under "Disable hardware-accelerated video decode." Is that correct? So have I enabled the disable or have I disabled the disable? That's like saying to turn off the off light, which is essentially turning it on.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

> "Disable hardware-accelerated video decode."


... the way I read it is, the check box to disable should be ticked. but try it both ways and check the audio performance ...


----------



## ilhiker (May 27, 2007)

I did some research and found that the problem surfaced when Google Chrome updated from Version 27.0.1453.116. So, I uninstalled the most recent Chrome and cleaned my computer of all of it's files. Then I found a site where I could get the Version 27.0.1453.116, downloaded it, installed it, and have now set my preferences to NOT update automatically. Now I get sound and video and a nice strong streaming buffer and can watch videos again. Thanks to all those who offered help. I still don't know what is wrong with the most current version of Chrome, but I sure am NOT going to update it anytime soon. Curiously, it works great on my laptop, but on Windows 7, not.


----------

